# Receita Líquida



## eternauta

Qual é a forma mais adequada para traduzir "Receita Líquida"? "Beneficio Neto", "Resultado de Explotación Neto...", nenhum deles, algum outro...?
Eternauta


----------



## Vanda

Eternauta, 

vou deixar a definição de receita líquida - e bruta - para dar uma pista ao pessoal:

Receita líquida de vendas e serviços é a receita bruta diminuída :

das devoluções e vendas canceladas;
dos descontos concedidos incondicionalmente;
dos impostos e contribuições incidentes sobre vendas.
Receita bruta:
A receita bruta das vendas e serviços compreende o produto da venda de bens nas operações de conta própria, o resultado auferido nas operações de conta alheia e o preço dos serviços prestados.


Edit: Acredito que seja isto:
(9) BENEFICIO NETO DE EXPLOTACIÓN
Es la diferencia entre el beneficio bruto y los gastos de venta, generales, administrativos y las amortizaciones.
​


----------



## nusa

Sim, BENEFICIO NETO.


----------



## eternauta

Mais completo impossível. Muito obrigado!
Eternauta


----------



## Belzinha

Boa tarde
Alguem pode me ajudar a traduzir "receita líquida" paa o espanhol?
Obrigada


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vinda aos fóruns, Belzinha. 

Já temos uma discussão sobre o mesmo tema. Juntei à sua pergunta, veja as respostas acima.


----------



## Belzinha

alguem pode me ajudar? Como se traduz ao castellano Receita Bruta? Obrigada


----------



## Tomby

Se "receita bruta" fosse uma quantia de dinheiro cobrado por um determinado serviço, trabalho, obra, etc., em Espanha se conhece como _importe bruto_. 
Espero ter ajudado.
TT.


----------



## Belzinha

Obrigada, no caso é o faturamento geral da empresa sem deduzir os custos de fabricação do produto


----------



## Mangato

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=469529&highlight=receita+bruta

Belzinha, clique por favor o enlace. 
Cumprimentos


----------



## Belzinha

Muitissimo obrigada


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Creio que "receita líquida" equivale a "ingreso neto" enquanto que "beneficio neto" equivale a "lucro líquido".


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Tombatossals said:


> Se "receita bruta" fosse uma quantia de dinheiro cobrado por um determinado serviço, trabalho, obra, etc., em Espanha se conhece como _importe bruto_.
> Espero ter ajudado.
> TT.



También puede ser "ingreso bruto".


----------



## Belzinha

Obrigada pela ajuda e pelas sugestões, foram realmente de grande ajuda


----------

